# Someone stole POB's world bacon record



## goodfella (Apr 12, 2015)

Meet Matt Stonie! The new world beacon eating champ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugofUrunz98 lmao

Long story short, this lil dude is taking on all the youtube food challenges that the Rock or Phelps says is their diet/re-feed day, and basically seems like he can eat anything in 5-10 minutes Lol For his size, it's a trip! Anyways, I get a pretty good kick out of him, thought I'd share.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2015)

Stonie is weird. How is he that small?


----------



## goodfella (Apr 12, 2015)

I have no freaking clue... Kid can eat tho! Odd how all the world eating champs are usually a tiny asian guy


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 12, 2015)

"Bacon"
..... That is all


----------



## stonetag (Apr 13, 2015)

I wonder if he won a lifetime supply of bacon?


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 13, 2015)

We need to put a beacon up on the site header.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 13, 2015)

Hope he doesn't bite his tounge, that would be a career ending injury...lol!  Guy is crazy though.  I've watched his videos before in amazement.


----------

